# Tapetech corner smoother and 4 inch utility box.



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

How long has Tapetech been offering these tools??

http://www.drywallzone.com/tapetech...taping-tools/tapetech-4-inch-utility-box.html

http://www.drywallzone.com/tapetech...ch-taping-tools/tapetech-corner-smoother.html

An angle head for mesh in corners and a 4 inch Box/nail spotter.

Ok, So no need for an attack on mesh in corners, But would it work for fibafuse in corners??? I have my douts but nice to see some new thoughts on tools.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> How long has Tapetech been offering these tools??
> 
> http://www.drywallzone.com/tapetech...taping-tools/tapetech-4-inch-utility-box.html
> 
> ...


Is it just my eyesight going or is there no where to attach a handle to that box in the pic?
Just guessing but I can't see that anglehead being any different for Fibafuse than just rolling the tape in properly first and following with a standard head, I could be wrong.
Mike - I think Cazna needs to test it for you, He gives great tool reviews ya know :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Is it just my eyesight going or is there no where to attach a handle to that box in the pic?
> Just guessing but I can't see that anglehead being any different for Fibafuse than just rolling the tape in properly first and following with a standard head, I could be wrong.
> Mike - I think Cazna needs to test it for you, He gives great tool reviews ya know :thumbsup:


Good point, How does it take a handle??

Wouldnt a standard head catch the fibers?? A flusher wouldnt but they dont give a very sharp corner so i guess this head gives a sharper corner without the catching??

I cant really see anything other than papertape working for corners. I would guess tom from fibafuse is gagging to get it used for corners as well as flats.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> How long has Tapetech been offering these tools??
> 
> http://www.drywallzone.com/tapetech...taping-tools/tapetech-4-inch-utility-box.html
> 
> ...


Last dated entry for the box was a review back in 2006, so maybe it's not being made anymore(?) Couldn't find it on TT's site.

It TapeTech does still have one of the angle heads - couldn't find it on their site - it would be interesting to hear how it might work on Fiba. Corners are the one place where most all of our tapers are reluctant to use Fiba right now, including me.

I wonder what size it is (was?). 2 1/2"? 3"?


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

cazna said:


> How long has Tapetech been offering these tools??
> 
> http://www.drywallzone.com/tapetech...taping-tools/tapetech-4-inch-utility-box.html
> 
> ...


Both of these tools have been discontinued for a number of years. The 13TT Corner Smoother was discontinued in 2005 along with the 12TT Monster Mesh Taper. From what I can tell from old parts breakdowns, the 13TT was a 3" tool.

The 18TT 4" Utility Box was discontinued in 2006. The 18TT was used in conjunction with the 19TT Extension Handle (also discontinued).

There are a few internet dealers who don't always keep their listings up to date. You can always refer to the manufacturer's website for the tools that are currently available.

I hope this information helps.

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## bulldog (Aug 3, 2011)

why did they stop making 4 in unility box lookes for nail spotting like dwm 5.5


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

These tools were discontinued long before I joined TapeTech. However, most tools are discontinued due to lack of demand and I would imagine that's what happened here. It seems like this size box falls into the middle of the Nail Spotters and the Finishing Boxes; very handy to have sometimes but never a "primary" tool for most finishers. Some used them as a small finishing box and others as a large Nail Spotter. Kind of a "tool without an identity" but I guess that's why we called it a Utility Box!

We always want to provide the tools that the market needs and wants. Is this size - or something like a 5" or 5 1/2" - a useful size that would be used more in today's market due to different products or techniques than it was five years ago when it was discontinued?

Good Finishing!

Thanks.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I think the DM 5.5" is about as small as you can go that will fit a standard box handle, something I would like to see for nail spotters is a handle with a brake....although they work without one, as a newbie nail spotterer it would feel like you've got more control with it.
I guess a 4" spotter would sit flat on the board better.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I think that it would be safe to say that with all of the no-coat and similar products a small box is more in demand in this day and age. I have not used the Drywall Master 5.5" box but, have heard good things about it. I am really wanting one because I use my nail spotter for alot of off-angle applications and sometimes it just isn't enough.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I think that it would be safe to say that with all of the no-coat and similar products a small box is more in demand in this day and age. I have not used the Drywall Master 5.5" box but, have heard good things about it. I am really wanting one because I use my nail spotter for alot of off-angle applications and sometimes it just isn't enough.


The DM 5.5" is super quick on the off angles :thumbsup:....get one, it will pay for itself.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

We always want to provide the tools that the market needs and wants. Is this size - or something like a 5" or 5 1/2" - a useful size that would be used more in today's market due to different products or techniques than it was five years ago when it was discontinued?

Good Finishing!

Thanks.[/QUOTE]:yes:yes very useful.


----------

